# Call of Duty modern Warfare thread



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

If you haven't picked up a copy of this game, you probably should because as good as the campaign mode is, the online play is even better.

Do to the demands of kids, work, and my HT build, I'm usually on after 11:00 west coast time. If people start posting here then we can coordinate some big online games or at least party up and shoot em up together. :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I enjoy the online part but the story modes rarely get any attention from me these days. I got about half way through COD:MW's story and Ive not even touched the story in MW2, partly because re-spawning enemies are one of my biggest pet hates, as well as psychic enemies with unlimited grenades.

TBH, I'm getting a little over this franchise now, pretty much the only reason I play is for rank, without that I find the game thin these days.

Sorry


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got little experience playing online in any games, what would you guys rate the overall experience playing online ( particularly the "quick match" games ).


----------



## Lapavoni (Jul 1, 2007)

You should absolutely try playing online. It is a so much bigger experience than playing against AI. Be prepared that there is a lot of folks with extremely bad manners and foul language. Fortunately they can be blocked and muted. There are also some extremely skilled players that you will encounter. It almost seems magic. Most people are nice and some devoted players do even invite newcomers into private matches to show them some tricks and tips.

For the time being my favourite game types are Search and Destroy and Domination. These are objective oriented game types where good team play and strategy are far more important than personal skills.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Once you play online you will never go back. There is a steep learning curve as other players are typically very good but playing against real people is awesome.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Moving up to High Speed from Dial up. I am in rural area and High speed has been difficult to get here. Looking forward to MWF 2 online . I have not played online before only AI. Looking forward to the experience.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Dwight add me as a friend and I can try to keep you alive for more than 3 minutes ;(
pdx monkeyboy 
cheers
Brian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for your help monkeyboy. I need all the help I can get.

cheers
Dwight


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

I've played multiplayer online battles back in the day when Battlefield 1942 was in its heyday, so I'm familiar with the "types" I'll encounter, though the inherent speech software wasn't imbedded, so it was 3rd party support and I only "talked" to the group I played with "on purpose". I prefer to be in games where I've gotten to know a few people over a few sessions and then game with them more than not. I'm starting out fresh again with a potential new group of people, being that my PC days are behind me, and the people I played with back then have "grown up" and are onto the next stage of their lives for the most part. 

It's funny actually, I have literally seen kids go from age 15 to 2nd year college students in some of the "haunts" I frequent...meanwhile, I'm now facing the fact that my own children are starting to get close to that age where they are going to be taking on their own online persona's soon....:unbelievable:

life, it has a way of getting further ahead of you than you'd like sometimes....


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I typically play online after about 10 pm pacific time as that's when most of the kids are offline. For whatever reason young kids like yelling into the mic and they are also the worst cheaters out there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

bbieger said:


> I typically play online after about 10 pm pacific time as that's when most of the kids are offline. For whatever reason young kids like yelling into the mic and they are also the worst cheaters out there
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto that comment brother


----------

